# Send In The Clowns



## Blueridge Believer (Apr 19, 2007)

Send in the clowns

Clowns—“Clowns can be seen just about anywhere, doing just about anything. What ties all clowns together is a keen sense of the absurd, and a willingness to perform.”


----------



## Kevin (Apr 19, 2007)

trevorjohnson said:


> I am sort of out of the loop, but is this VA Tech tragedy really due to the failure of the American education system or was it due to a crazy foreigner from Sotuh Korea?



No theory here, other than original sin.


----------



## bookslover (Apr 19, 2007)

trevorjohnson said:


> I am sort of out of the loop, but is this VA Tech tragedy really due to the failure of the American education system or was it due to a crazy foreigner from Sotuh Korea?



Rest assured, Trevor, the fault lies with the mentally ill student. What a radical idea! Blame the guy who did it!


----------

